# Rollerball Springs.



## Randy_ (Feb 3, 2005)

I just replaced a rollerball refill that was skipping.  The little spring fell out and was lost.....I'm still hoping it will show up.  Ever happen to any of you members.  If even I can't hold on to that little critter, why should I expect my customers to be able to do so???  From now on, I am going to glue that little critter into the cap and hopefully avoid any future accidents!!!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 3, 2005)

The Void![]  That's what I'd like to find...  Bet it's full of the tiny pieces I've dropped...[:I]


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2005)

Randy with the dot
When that happen to me, I went to Elliot's Hardware and looked through their small springs. Could not find the exact size but found one the correct diameter and cut it to length. There is a store in Dallas and one in Grapevine. Good luck.


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 3, 2005)

There must be a source for these springs, and I mean the real McCoys !!!

Anybody know?


----------



## KKingery (Feb 3, 2005)

It certainly would be nice if our suppliers could find a way to stock and sell those types of replacement parts!


----------



## Gary (Feb 3, 2005)

I got a shipment of Ligeros the other day and two of them didn't even have a spring in the cap or kit.


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 3, 2005)

Should be able to find a cheapo pen with a parker insert that has a donor spring.


----------



## Gary (Feb 3, 2005)

Cheap at the office supply is +/- $2.99. I don't want to pay that for a spring.



> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />Should be able to find a cheapo pen with a parker insert that has a donor spring.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, I'm a bit of a pack rat and recycler.  I rescue dead VCRs and computers from the Friday trash pile.  On Sunday afternoon while watching the Cowboys loose to somebody, I disassemble those things and salvage all of the usable bits and pieces.  I have quite a collection of small hardware and used computer parts including a spring that was just right to solve my problem.  I actually made this post to find out what you folks thought about trying to eliminate the problem by gluing in the springs.  Do you have a lot of customers come back looking for replacement springs or am I worrying about a "non-problem"?


----------



## jkirkb94 (Feb 4, 2005)

Randy, I think that gluing the spring in is a great idea.[]  I think I will be doing that in the future. Kirk[8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 4, 2005)

Carefull about that Kirk, You may have to take the spring out if you want to convert a roller to a fountain. I do allot of that. Ussually a converter will not fit in the pen body if the spring is still inside.

Anthony


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got two pen kits from CCSUSA missing the tubes. When that happens, I don't hesitate to call and tell them. They will replace. And I am sure they don't like the trouble and expense of packing and shipping pennies worth of stuff. It sends a message and helps improve customer service. Plus, you paid for it, you are entitled to get your money's worth.







> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />I got a shipment of Ligeros the other day and two of them didn't even have a spring in the cap or kit.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Feb 4, 2005)

While I am sure there may be an occasion that you would wish to change from roller ball to fountain pen.  However I wouldn't worry about that.  I put a drop of epoxy in the bottom of the end piece drop the spring in, push on it to seat it and let it set up.  I don't know how long the epoxy holds the spring. Since most epoxy is somewhat flexible it will give a little when the spring is stressed and relieved.  If I ever wanted the spring out, I would just get a small needle nose plier, what I use is medical forceps and pull it out.


----------



## Gary (Feb 4, 2005)

I did call them, Frank. They took care of it them right away. They are good to deal with.





> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> I got two pen kits from CCSUSA missing the tubes. When that happens, I don't hesitate to call and tell them. They will replace. And I am sure they don't like the trouble and expense of packing and shipping pennies worth of stuff. It sends a message and helps improve customer service. Plus, you paid for it, you are entitled to get your money's worth.
> 
> ...


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 4, 2005)

A little wad of Kleenex works for me when the spring gets lost..


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think I would sell a pen with a wad of paper inside!
Maybe a sponge spacer, or some other springy material.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />I don't think I would sell a pen with a wad of paper inside!
> Maybe a sponge spacer, or some other springy material.



Sponge....no.  Other springy material.....maybe.  Some sponge material has a tendency to deteriorate after time and won't offer as much resistance as a true spring.  As for "other", guess that depends on what it is.  If I were buying a pen and paying $30-$40 for it, I would expect to be getting a quality instrument throughout.....so that's what my customers will get......a sponge doesn't cut it for me!!


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 4, 2005)

Well said, Randy !


----------



## KKingery (Feb 4, 2005)

I just finished up my first 2 rollerballs - you guys are absolutely correct - those are some dang small springs!


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 4, 2005)

You missed two (2) points in my message

1. "for me"

2. "when the spring gets lost."


----------

